
15 Reasons Not To Be An Entrepreneur  - makimaki
http://www.businesspundit.com/15-reasons-not-to-be-an-entrepreneur/
======
iamdave
I thought being an entrepreneur was all about doing what made you happy, not
doing what makes the most sense to every Tom, Dick, and Harry who graduated
from business school? If that's what being an entrepreneur really meant nobody
would be doing it.

I'd gladly work longer hours for less pay with more work to do if I was happy
doing it.

